

Show HN: Facebook home interaction prototype using JavaScript - matthaeus
http://matthaeuskrenn.com/springto/facebookhome/

======
matthaeus
After all the rage about Quartz Composer being a better prototyping tool for
designers, I wanted to make this quick proof of concept to show similar things
are also possible using less proprietary technologies that have more relevance
on the web.

------
pjscott
Kind of a cool effect. How does it work? From glancing at the source code, it
looks like you're calculating the force on a damped mass-spring system 60
times a second, using that to update the speed, and using that to update the
position, until eventually it comes to a stop?

------
chenglou
Looks fine on desktop. Doesn't work on iPad though.

